# New Layout/changed my mind



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

So I purchased the Woodlands Scenic ridge and lost interest...I mean the layout seems to boring. I really want a dirty industry (modern) layout and have been searching the net for a layouts that may get my attention. I found this one (thank you for whoever it belongs to) but have struggled the last week trying to replicate this in "Any-rail"..Can anyone please help me replicate this in any-rail? Layout size is on a hollow core door (n scale). I am moving out of my apartment in 4 months and plan on expanding this layout as well. So any modification (from you great minds out their) will be used, as this is my first layout and I'm still wet behind the ears..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

marzbarz said:


> So I purchased the Woodlands Scenic ridge and lost interest...I mean the layout seems to boring. I really want a dirty industry (modern) layout and have been searching the net for a layouts that may get my attention. I found this one (thank you for whoever it belongs to) but have struggled the last week trying to replicate this in "Any-rail"..Can anyone please help me replicate this in any-rail? Layout size is on a hollow core door (n scale). I am moving out of my apartment in 4 months and plan on expanding this layout as well. So any modification (from you great minds out their) will be used, as this is my first layout and I'm still wet behind the ears..



A little BUMP for you.
I never used any kind of track plans yet.

Some here do though.
Maybe they missed your question.hwell:

Can anyone help hm?


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

do you have a link to the page you got this from? are you wanting to do it in Anyrail so you can print it out full size? do you know what the grid spacing of this one is?
someone might be able to help you without building it in Anyrail with more info


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want to do this in Anyrail, one thing is you'll need the purchased package, I think there are more than 50 track segments there.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

knowing what your room size is and also how much of the room and the type of layout you want are going to be needed for us to help you. If you want to stick with a table top layout what size is the table top? If you are going around the room what size is the room and where are the doors and windows (as accurate as you can with the measurements is the best). 

So you want a dirty industrial type layout, well the one you posted above could easily do what you are asking, depending on the buildings you use. 

Most of the woodland Scenics kits are simple and mainly railfan type layouts. There is a small amount of switching but not a lot to keep most of us interested. A kid would love it but most adults would not.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, his question sat for 2 days with no reply's.

But he has not logged in since he asked too.

I can't help him with any-rail and didn't want him to feel ignored.hwell:

He models 1/35?


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello everyone sorry I haven't logged in been working overtime as my anniversary is around the bend!!! Only reason I would like to use ANy rail is because it will give you the track pieces I will need to purchase. Im taking precaution as this is my first layout. I would love to use as much code 55 flex track as possible as well. The layout is on a hollow core door, more or less 80x32... I was going to start the woodland scenic ridge layout but it's really to boring and dislike the trackplan. Thank you guys for all your insight and appreciate all responses.


I don't have the link to where I got this track plan. I have been surfing the web when I can at work and saving a variety of track plans.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Big Ed your the best man!!! I been modeling 1/35 scale WWII dioramas since I can remember. I just now got the urge and courage to start a N scale layout...


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

AnyRail shows Atlas N Code 55 track but not flex. I would layout a grid the size of the door, pick a center point, like length and width and start laying track beginning with the bottom straight tracks in the bottom of your layout drawing. It is a trail and error process to get the tracks sections where you want them and picking individual pieces of track.. A square grid on your drawing shown and I think AnyRail will overlay a grid on your layout area. I transferred my layout from a pic that way and it took a couple of hours. Have fun !

B


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks inxy I think that's going to be the only way. I been playing around with different track software and have not gotten very far!


----------

